# 29 Gallon tank with pics, need recommendations



## juhason (Nov 10, 2013)

I have my 29 gallon set up in my room, it is black sand with large white rugged stones. I'll attach a pic.

I was wondering what cichlid I could put in there either alone or as a pair. So far all the cichlids i've been finding are white, like my stones but i love them so maybe it'll still look cool. Let me know what you guys think and what recommendations you have.  Also it doesn't necessarily have to be cichlids, I just figured they'd do better alone than other fish.

I was also was thinking to add some small plants along the bottom (like carpet plants or small java fern/anubias) I like how it looks bare too. The thing is my light is very very dim and it is staying that way. Anyways I would just like some opinions! 

So far I like: 
Brichardi pair 
Cutteri pair 
Cupid Cichlid


----------



## juhason (Nov 10, 2013)

The pictures don't do it justice, it looks better in person. My camera makes the lighting look weird

Also yes there are fish in there right now but I'm planning on moving them into another tank


----------



## Drake1588 (Jul 19, 2017)

The rock looks like limestone from the photos, so you're going to naturally trend toward hardening water over time no matter what you do. I'd be leery of keeping any cichlids I can think of in a 29 gallon long term. It's just not wide enough for how fast and powerful they are combined with their size.

I'm particular to certain aesthetics, but if you don't mind adding a little salt, bumblebee gobies might be incredibly fun to have in that tank. The sheer scale of rock and tank compared to their very small, yellow and black bodies seems really interesting, and fits right in with your idea of adding a few small plants to the middle.


----------



## juhason (Nov 10, 2013)

Drake1588 said:


> The rock looks like limestone from the photos, so you're going to naturally trend toward hardening water over time no matter what you do. I'd be leery of keeping any cichlids I can think of in a 29 gallon long term. It's just not wide enough for how fast and powerful they are combined with their size.
> 
> I'm particular to certain aesthetics, but if you don't mind adding a little salt, bumblebee gobies might be incredibly fun to have in that tank. The sheer scale of rock and tank compared to their very small, yellow and black bodies seems really interesting, and fits right in with your idea of adding a few small plants to the middle.


Originally that was my plan, to have a school of really tiny fish to make the rocks look EXTRA big. But I also love the idea of having a single or duo fish. I cant decide  I love the idea of having bumblebee goby! These guys like a shoal correct? I am not experienced at all with brackish tanks, such as suitable plants, salt ratios when doing water changes, etc. But I am definitely willing to learn!

You don't think brichardi could do well in a 29 gallon? I really love the look of this fish. Just wondering  Thanks for the suggestion!


----------



## Drake1588 (Jul 19, 2017)

Brichardi actually might work, I forgot that so much of their size is just fin length. Gobies are pretty hilarious, and honestly, you can keep them in freshwater and they're likely to do just fine. They breed in freshwater like a lot of brackish fish do. I had them as a kid for two years in just freshwater, and then another 2 in brackish, and healthwise they seemed basically the same. More active in the fresh, actually.

Bumblebee seem to do fine in any number range. I had as few as one and as many as 11 at one point!


----------



## juhason (Nov 10, 2013)

Drake1588 said:


> Brichardi actually might work, I forgot that so much of their size is just fin length. Gobies are pretty hilarious, and honestly, you can keep them in freshwater and they're likely to do just fine. They breed in freshwater like a lot of brackish fish do. I had them as a kid for two years in just freshwater, and then another 2 in brackish, and healthwise they seemed basically the same. More active in the fresh, actually.
> 
> Bumblebee seem to do fine in any number range. I had as few as one and as many as 11 at one point!


Ok, thank you so much! You were a great help


----------



## Drake1588 (Jul 19, 2017)

juhason said:


> Drake1588 said:
> 
> 
> > Brichardi actually might work, I forgot that so much of their size is just fin length. Gobies are pretty hilarious, and honestly, you can keep them in freshwater and they're likely to do just fine. They breed in freshwater like a lot of brackish fish do. I had them as a kid for two years in just freshwater, and then another 2 in brackish, and healthwise they seemed basically the same. More active in the fresh, actually.
> ...


Glad I could be of help!


----------



## james1983 (Dec 23, 2007)

neolamprologus caudopunctatus? Maybe a calvus, comp, or julie pair?


----------



## juhason (Nov 10, 2013)

james1983 said:


> neolamprologus caudopunctatus? Maybe a calvus, comp, or julie pair?


I really like the look of caudopunctatus, but aren't they shell dwellers? I'm not sure, but I don't want to add shells to my tank, I like the aesthetics of it now. The only thing i'll add is a couple small plants. Calvus would be cool too, thanks!


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

The 'N.' caudopunctatus are more of a rock dwelling cichlid so you don't need to have any shells. I would start with 6 juveniles and remove any extra males or outcasts as the fish mature. They do tend to use more of the height of the tank then shellies do and are a beautiful fish.


----------



## juhason (Nov 10, 2013)

Deeda said:


> The 'N.' caudopunctatus are more of a rock dwelling cichlid so you don't need to have any shells. I would start with 6 juveniles and remove any extra males or outcasts as the fish mature. They do tend to use more of the height of the tank then shellies do and are a beautiful fish.


Awesome, thank you so much!


----------

